# dropfest 2006?



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

does anybody know whats going on this year yet?


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

even ice cold eddie dont like dropfest?
what didnt you like?
the judging(at any drive up window)?
the loss of paperwork for some cars?
or just the complete lack of organization?
im sure it will be better this year.


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

even dropfest.com doesnt know. 

i think it will be last minute kind of stuff...

:dunno:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

I heard that flyers were already out at the Milwaukee World of Wheels show last weekend, but my buddy didn,t pick one up, or mention a date. I personally have never liked the show too much, but only because of the low percentage of lowriders, but what can you expect in central Wisconsin?


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

lots of talk about people not going this year...


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jan 21 2006, 10:20 PM~4677290
> *lots of talk about people not going this year...
> *


Yep. I'm one of them.


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

might be a low turn out


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

How long has Dropfest been around for anyway?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

i dont think ill be going this year,im thinking about spending my vacation and money somewhere else that i can see more of my interest (lowriders).....when is the majestic/individuals picnic?


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

who IS gonna go?


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

I would rather spend money and go to the Majestic/Individuals picnic then go to drop fest !!


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

I want to go, but probably won't :sad:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

im i to assume we(lowriders) should stage a strike this year in hopes they get their act together??? i move for majestics individuals picnic and indy shows instead of dropfest....can i get a second???


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jan 24 2006, 06:17 AM~4692322
> *might be a low turn out
> *


I would 100% say the same homie


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

thats too bad


----------



## Go Go F (Jan 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jan 26 2006, 07:02 PM~4712803
> *im i to assume we(lowriders) should stage a strike this year in hopes they get their act together??? i move for majestics individuals picnic and indy shows instead of dropfest....can i get a second???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i aint from there but i seen few pix of lowriders from dropfest,i say that its a no.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

no dates yet?


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jan 26 2006, 08:02 PM~4712803
> *im i to assume we(lowriders) should stage a strike this year in hopes they get their act together??? i move for majestics individuals picnic and indy shows instead of dropfest....can i get a second???
> *


I dont think that a "strike" will help. The reason for low lowrider turnout is the fact that there are very few lowriders within a reasonable driving range for this show. Come on guys, central Wisconsin? Other than the few lowriders on this website, you think there are any more than a handfull out there? Dropfest is a decent custom car show, just not a lowrider show.


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Jan 30 2006, 08:23 AM~4733133
> *I dont think that a "strike" will help. The reason for low lowrider turnout is the fact that there are very few lowriders within a reasonable driving range for this show.  Come on guys, central Wisconsin? Other than the few lowriders on this website, you think there are any more than a handfull out there? Dropfest is a decent custom car show, just not a lowrider show.
> *


well said


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

well are club is going to attend,the wifey's like it alot and dont want to piss them off :0  but im still hitting up mexican fiesta and majestics/individuals picnic..


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

A few clubs from mn are coming, I still had a good time last year. probaly go to the majestics/individuals picnic also, any dates on that yet?


----------



## 71 somosuno (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jan 26 2006, 08:02 PM~4712803
> *im i to assume we(lowriders) should stage a strike this year in hopes they get their act together??? i move for majestics individuals picnic and indy shows instead of dropfest....can i get a second???
> *


second 2 times


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

The dates for this years Dropfest are june 3rd & 4th and the new website will be up and running soon . I feel most of last years turnout was probaly because of the weather . as far as new things for this year main thing new judges the ones last year were definatly a problem . Dropfest is still a relatively new show this year is only the 6th year and I do all the planning ,organizing ,and financing myself with the help of sponsors . As far as it taking time to update stuff and let everyone know whats up it has been a hell of a busy fall . Most of you that know me know I have 2 kids and this fall I got a divorce so that has been takin up most my free time between that my kids and work . As far as some of you not coming out I hope that you all do come back this year and check the show out again.I do know one thing staging a strike is only gonna hurt the show that is one reason there is no chicago lowrider show anymore (lack of support) as I said there are going to be alot of changes made and I do agree I would personally like to see alot more lo's out at the show considering I am also partial to lowriders . If any of you have any questions ,comments ,or suggestions please e-mail me [email protected] . Thanks , Sweet


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 71 somosuno_@Jan 31 2006, 07:38 PM~4745464
> *second 2 times
> *


what up somosuno  hows it going....


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Ill be going hopefully in my new car, repping ROLLERZ ONLY CC-Minnesota, you know im down for this show james, this is anthony :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

cant wait show will be better this year


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

just curious james,if you know what entertainment is going to be there?rappers etc,and also if you ever got a new video put together of last year? holla....


----------



## 2big4u (May 13, 2003)

where was dropfest last year? and where is it this year?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2big4u_@Feb 5 2006, 07:09 PM~4783625
> *where was dropfest last year? and where is it this year?
> *



KAUKANA WI about 10 minutes from appleton wi


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Feb 1 2006, 02:19 AM~4748936
> *The dates for this years Dropfest are june 3rd & 4th and the new website will be up and running soon . I feel most  of last years turnout was probaly because of the weather . as far as new things for this year main thing new judges the ones last year were definatly a problem . Dropfest is still a relatively new show this year is only the 6th year and I do all the planning ,organizing ,and financing myself with the help of sponsors . As far as it taking time to update stuff and let everyone know whats up it has been a hell of a busy fall . Most of you that know me know I have 2 kids and this fall I got a divorce so that has been takin up most my free time between that my kids and work . As far as some of you not coming out I hope that you all do come back this year and check the show out again. I do know one thing staging a strike is only gonna hurt the show that is one reason there is no chicago lowrider show anymore (lack of support). as I said there are going to be alot of changes made and I do agree I would personally like to see alot more lo's out at the show considering I am also partial to lowriders . If any of you have any questions ,comments ,or suggestions please e-mail me [email protected]  .                            Thanks , Sweet
> *


Lowrider stopped having a show in chicago because thay could not find a good place to host the show (rain outs/ flooding).


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Feb 4 2006, 09:38 PM~4777944
> *just curious james,if you know what entertainment is going to be there?rappers etc,and also if you ever got a new video put together of last year? holla....
> *


the dvd will be out soon the copys are being made now and the new website is almost done should be within the next week . questions e-mail me


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

HAVE BETTER PAYOUTS= that equals more people wanting to show up.

HAVE BETTER ENTERTAINMENT, and more hydro classes, 

also because you are doing my car, dont excempt me from competing does it?????? HA HA, cant wait to chill next week, JAMES, you a good guy and have a good car show each year, lets step it up and make it a GREAT car show :biggrin:


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

Miltown UCE will be in the house!! Fuck judgeing were going to party
and hop :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Feb 7 2006, 11:29 PM~4800068
> *Miltown UCE will be in the house!! Fuck judgeing were going to party
> and hop    :biggrin:  :barf:
> *


  U know it


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 7 2006, 09:59 PM~4799265
> *HAVE BETTER PAYOUTS= that equals more people wanting to show up.
> 
> HAVE BETTER ENTERTAINMENT, and more hydro classes,
> ...


Hydro classes are : dance 1st $700 2nd $300 3rd $100 and addition $500 to the first person to roll or that rolls the most times . hop will have single, double, radical, possibly more depending on turnout paying out $700 1st $300 2nd and $100 for 3rd with an additional $1000 to the first person that flips it over in the hop


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

sounds like SUPREME CLIENTELE will be there, I'll be draggin the woodgrain wagon out there to hop, unless I break it in half at cinco de mayo


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 8 2006, 02:12 PM~4803834
> *sounds like SUPREME CLIENTELE will be there, I'll be draggin the woodgrain wagon out there to hop, unless I break it in half at cinco de mayo
> *




Whats up bro, Its Tony. where is your cinco de mayo, Is it a good turnout
mabe we'll swing up there :thumbsup:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Feb 8 2006, 10:23 PM~4807438
> *Whats up bro, Its Tony.  where is your cinco de mayo,  Is it a good turnout
> mabe we'll swing up there  :thumbsup:
> *


Its up here in west st paul, good turn out every year. etheir way we'll be down there, we'll have to hook up, always a good time to party


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Feb 8 2006, 10:23 PM~4807438
> *Whats up bro, Its Tony.  where is your cinco de mayo,  Is it a good turnout
> mabe we'll swing up there  :thumbsup:
> *




it is an ok local turnout big celebration and all, but i wouldnt drive to it from milwaukee. we are looking to have a picnic later in the year or something, if that can ever get organized with that maybe we could hook up, there is a couple of weekends in the summer (june and july) that there is huge hot rod / muscle car shows, these would be good weekends to have a picnic the cruise spot is crazy these weekends


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 9 2006, 08:54 PM~4814097
> *it is an ok local turnout big celebration and all, but i wouldnt drive to it from milwaukee. we are looking to have a picnic later in the year or something, if that can ever get organized with that maybe we could hook up, there is a couple of weekends in the summer (june and july) that there is huge hot rod / muscle car shows, these would be good weekends to have a picnic the cruise spot is crazy these weekends
> *



we would be interested in coming down also


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Feb 10 2006, 07:31 AM~4817062
> *we would be interested in coming down also
> *


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

I cant wait for this show, its on my calender ill be driving the 2000 out there and competing hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

again with the hopfully, just do it, dont keep talking about it


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Feb 13 2006, 08:28 AM~4838229
> *again with the hopfully, just do it, dont keep talking about it
> *



its on my calendar and sometimes whit does comeup my woman is going to be having her baby around this time and that is more important than a car show, id rather see my baby being born wouldnt you if you were in my shoes????


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

point is your saying I'll be driving the 2000 out there and competing hopefully, you didnt say I may not make cause Im having a baby


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

not all of us are hopping tony. depends if i have a car if i'll go


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Feb 14 2006, 07:10 AM~4845239
> *point is your saying I'll be driving the 2000 out there and competing hopefully, you didnt say I may not make cause Im having a baby
> *



BAD POINT, :angry:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

never mind


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Feb 15 2006, 10:13 AM~4852898
> *never mind
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 15 2006, 03:22 PM~4854715
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

stillchippin will be going, i thought it was required?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

i see you dogg............lol


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Well who ever plans on going lets make it one big party, holla when you see me


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

whats up the 2005 dvd is done and the web site is up too you can buy the dvd on the site www.dropfest.com ................................ TTT


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Feb 17 2006, 08:59 PM~4870895
> *whats up the 2005 dvd is done and the web site is up too you can buy the dvd on the site www.dropfest.com ................................ TTT
> *


website is a little amateur looking...no hate, just letting you know so that you could make changes. Also, you have some overlapping


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@Feb 15 2006, 07:54 PM~4855999
> *stillchippin will be going, i thought it was required?
> *


i think it was in the air, but the car might be gone so i'll see. which if it is gettin a big body lac!


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

Dale you aren't gonna be able to sell that damn cutty!!!! You will sell it as soon as I sell mine!!! :biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 14 2006, 07:03 PM~4849185
> *not all of us are hopping tony.  depends if i have a car if i'll go
> *


yeah, get that "fuck judging, we just want to hop" attitude worked out BEFORE the show this year :thumbsup:


----------



## destinyrider (May 2, 2005)

for the chi town riders damage has the flyers for dropfest 6 stacks for the car hoppers in payouts that all i know


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Feb 17 2006, 06:59 PM~4870895
> *whats up the 2005 dvd is done and the web site is up too you can buy the dvd on the site www.dropfest.com ................................ TTT
> *



I got one of them dvds, no hopping from sunday on it, but its good


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 9 2006, 08:54 PM~4814097
> *it is an ok local turnout big celebration and all, but i wouldnt drive to it from milwaukee. we are looking to have a picnic later in the year or something, if that can ever get organized with that maybe we could hook up, there is a couple of weekends in the summer (june and july) that there is huge hot rod / muscle car shows, these would be good weekends to have a picnic the cruise spot is crazy these weekends
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Feb 18 2006, 08:45 PM~4877169
> *yeah, get that "fuck judging, we just want to hop" attitude worked out BEFORE the show this year :thumbsup:
> *



YOU FORGOT TO COMMENT ABOUT THE PARTYING :scrutinize:


----------



## CORE (Oct 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Feb 17 2006, 09:34 PM~4871449
> *i think it was in the air, but the car might be gone so i'll see.  which if it is gettin a big body lac!
> *


 :0 a caddy :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 20 2006, 05:22 PM~4888392
> *:0  a caddy :biggrin:
> *


oh yeah! :biggrin:


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CORE_@Feb 20 2006, 04:22 PM~4888392
> *:0  a caddy :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BRO. HOW U BEEN ! HAY DO YOU HAVE A GRILL FOR MY 94 FLEETWOOD SOME ASSHOLE BACKED INTO IT WITH A HITCH AND FCKED 
UP JUST THE GRILL. OR DO YOU KNOW OF ANY ONE WHO HAS ONE OF THOSE 
BIG GRILLS .


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Feb 9 2006, 07:54 PM~4814097
> *it is an ok local turnout big celebration and all, but i wouldnt drive to it from milwaukee. we are looking to have a picnic later in the year or something, if that can ever get organized with that maybe we could hook up, there is a couple of weekends in the summer (june and july) that there is huge hot rod / muscle car shows, these would be good weekends to have a picnic the cruise spot is crazy these weekends
> *




-- C'Mon chaddy ............................ Whats this response ????? There is a good turnout for it being Mn & if we keep up attitudes like this & tell everyone to just go somewhere else -- We will never get any bigger than what we have now............................ How the hell is a small piknik going to have the exposure that Cinco has ??????? thousands & thousands stroll thru , hundreds & hundreds of people to watch the hop ............... we need to pull out of state people here - just like dropfest did to us.



I personally feel that dropfest is good & i like the layout of the show for the most part - I feel let down because No one from There has come to our shows .... I have not made it to chicago or other places but, They already have better turnouts & we just need our focus to stay with our state................ ( Even if i live in Wi - Im still from Mn ) 


* I dont have plans to attend Dropfest with the truck because it cost me more money to hop than the prize money - even if we were to take first.............

Im sorry but, Im gonna buy a case of motors & see if we can get some more attention in Mn first..................... You guys want some prize money - Put it on the hood


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Feb 18 2006, 07:45 PM~4877169
> *yeah, get that "fuck judging, we just want to hop" attitude worked out BEFORE the show this year :thumbsup:
> *


 :machinegun:


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Feb 18 2006, 07:45 PM~4877169
> *yeah, get that "fuck judging, we just want to hop" attitude worked out BEFORE the show this year :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Feb 22 2006, 03:13 PM~4903096
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Feb 22 2006, 06:53 PM~4904313
> *:dunno:
> *


sup john, got rid of the 67?


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 22 2006, 09:01 PM~4905816
> *sup john, got rid of the 67?
> *


yup, its gone. I got a clean ass 64 now. I guess every lowrider has to own a 64 once in their life!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Feb 23 2006, 07:17 AM~4908949
> *yup, its gone. I got a clean ass 64 now. I guess every lowrider has to own a 64 once in their life!
> *


:rofl:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Feb 23 2006, 08:17 AM~4908949
> *yup, its gone. I got a clean ass 64 now. I guess every lowrider has to own a 64 once in their life!
> *


sell it to me then


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> -- C'Mon chaddy ............................ Whats this response ????? There is a good turnout for it being Mn & if we keep up attitudes like this & tell everyone to just go somewhere else -- We will never get any bigger than what we have now............................ How the hell is a small piknik going to have the exposure that Cinco has ??????? thousands & thousands stroll thru , hundreds & hundreds of people to watch the hop ............... we need to pull out of state people here - just like dropfest did to us.
> I personally feel that dropfest is good & i like the layout of the show for the most part - I feel let down because No one from There has come to our shows .... I have not made it to chicago or other places but, They already have better turnouts & we just need our focus to stay with our state................ ( Even if i live in Wi - Im still from Mn )
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> > -- C'Mon chaddy ............................ Whats this response ????? There is a good turnout for it being Mn & if we keep up attitudes like this & tell everyone to just go somewhere else -- We will never get any bigger than what we have now............................ How the hell is a small piknik going to have the exposure that Cinco has ??????? thousands & thousands stroll thru , hundreds & hundreds of people to watch the hop ............... we need to pull out of state people here - just like dropfest did to us.
> > I personally feel that dropfest is good & i like the layout of the show for the most part - I feel let down because No one from There has come to our shows .... I have not made it to chicago or other places but, They already have better turnouts & we just need our focus to stay with our state................ ( Even if i live in Wi - Im still from Mn )
> > Holla at us bro. It would be a good time just to hang with you fools on your turf
> > we'll bring a car or two to swing and show
> ...


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

^^ I mean No offense to you guys by my decision not to hop but, I feel that Mn needs its population to focus on Mn for a little bit............. It would be great to have you guys come up for a show ,,,, Coog is in the works of setting up a show in June........... No date official but, there is a few shows that month............ Give me a call when you got some extra time...


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

ya'll wisconsin fools should come out...


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Feb 25 2006, 07:45 PM~4927762
> *ya'll wisconsin fools should come out...
> *




Let us know ahead of time bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

kind of messed up bob seeing james and his dad helped you get the truck fixed all weekend letting you use their welder when it kept breaking and you talk so negatively about the show :uh:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

i think it was somosuno that said,and i quote"lets get ready to rumble!" :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Feb 28 2006, 06:20 PM~4948305
> *i think it was somosuno that said,and i quote"lets get ready to rumble!" :biggrin:
> *



james plaease tell me the really nice lady who sells the carnitas is going to be there Again!? :0 
the rice was off the hook!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

bump


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Feb 28 2006, 11:48 AM~4945791
> *kind of messed up bob seeing james and his dad helped you get the truck fixed all weekend letting you use their welder when it kept breaking and you talk so negatively about the show :uh:
> *



Shut the fuck up ....... Who the fuck was talkin bad about James & his dad?????

-- The help they provided was much more than i have seen out of alot of people i know around here ...................... Go back & read what i said again & until you can comprehend what im really getting at - then comment...........



* Why speak unless you know what your talkin about - ""No one listens anyways"" ( Remember that quote you sent me by text??? ) Ignorant Fucks dont listen to those who know the real


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

bump


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

SOMOSUNO WILL BE THERE GETTING FUCK UP :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Feb 1 2006, 01:19 AM~4748936
> *The dates for this years Dropfest are june 3rd & 4th and the new website will be up and running soon . I feel most  of last years turnout was probaly because of the weather . as far as new things for this year main thing new judges the ones last year were definatly a problem . Dropfest is still a relatively new show this year is only the 6th year and I do all the planning ,organizing ,and financing myself with the help of sponsors . As far as it taking time to update stuff and let everyone know whats up it has been a hell of a busy fall . Most of you that know me know I have 2 kids and this fall I got a divorce so that has been takin up most my free time between that my kids and work . As far as some of you not coming out I hope that you all do come back this year and check the show out again.I do know one thing staging a strike is only gonna hurt the show that is one reason there is no chicago lowrider show anymore (lack of support) as I said there are going to be alot of changes made and I do agree I would personally like to see alot more lo's out at the show considering I am also partial to lowriders . If any of you have any questions ,comments ,or suggestions please e-mail me [email protected]  .                            Thanks , Sweet
> *


hey what up sweet this is mario somos uno will be there for sure keep up the good work and just talk to 5 0 and judges and we will be happy can't wait homie


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Feb 28 2006, 06:00 PM~4948543
> *james plaease tell me the really nice lady who sells the carnitas is going to be there Again!? :0
> the rice was off the hook!
> *


james we need some real mexican food carne asada on the grill


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

Lowrider Bicycle All
Euro Lowrider All
Lowrider Full-Size Truck - All
Lowrider Mini-Truck - All
Pre 1969 Lowrider Car 
1970-1979 Lowrider Car 
1980-1989 Lowrider car 
1990-Present Lowrider Car 
Pre-1969 Impala 
1970-1979 Impala 
1980-1989 Impala 
1990-Present Impala 

hey james where are the winners for the 70-79 lowrider car????? I see impala winners but no car like i said last year when they skipped the class i was in. I got a 72 cutlass not impala. :angry:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 4 2006, 01:48 PM~4975572
> *Lowrider Bicycle All
> Euro Lowrider All
> Lowrider Full-Size Truck - All
> ...


Yeah I know about the classes I did have the classes for your car and classes for some of the other cars as well, but the judges did not use them for some reason that is just one of the reasons that the judges and guy classifying the cars are being switched this year . THe time it too to get thru the judging lanes improved last year and I promise the judging will defianately be improved this year. any questions/ suggestions please e-mail me


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Mar 4 2006, 12:48 PM~4975572
> *Lowrider Bicycle All
> Euro Lowrider All
> Lowrider Full-Size Truck - All
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

stillchippin does your pussy still hurt?

see the problem is the 72 cutty.

you need some twanks and not juice.


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@Mar 5 2006, 10:26 AM~4979779
> *stillchippin does your pussy still hurt?
> 
> see the problem is the 72 cutty.
> ...


Easy now, I know your just joking, but show some respect hey? Accept the fact the guy loves his cutty, and support him some, I think he's heard enough shit from all of us over the years.......


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 5 2006, 09:46 AM~4979844
> *Easy now, I know your just joking, but show some respect hey? Accept the fact the guy loves his cutty, and support him some, I think he's heard enough shit from all of us over the years.......
> *


I think he's heard alot more than anybody should have. That Cutlass is probably one of the cleanest cars in this whole state.


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

The only problems that I could think of was the damn hurricane , & Some hopping issue .......... I didnt agree with the awards for us Hoppers & lowriders being at the end......... We are what alot of people came to see , we hold the attention of the crowd & I felt like we were the leftovers at award presentation....

I know John felt that way too & he been there more than we have but, its the truth in my speaking...........


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Mar 5 2006, 08:51 PM~4982884
> *I think he's heard alot more than anybody should have. That Cutlass is probably one of the cleanest cars in this whole state.
> *


Yeah Mike, before you know it, this guy will realize he wants a 72 cutty too!


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

I just registered my Deville. First time having a vehicle in the show.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

honestly, don't even talk about last years show. There were tons of fucking problems. Believe me, don't get me started.



Bottom line, a bunch of Midwest peeps get together and have a couple beers, and a couple laughs.



Then act a fool at the bars



My question is, with all the problems last year, and many people potentially not going, how come the prices got raised?


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

It also seems that it's not as hyped this year as it was last year.


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Mar 6 2006, 12:44 PM~4986728
> *It also seems that it's not as hyped this year as it was last year.
> *



because alot of people were let down. 2 years ago was bad ass. I think last year still had the most people (attendance) and show cars. But not much of a low low show, dominated primarily by puddleskippers. 

Go with an open mind...and a couple DRANKIN' PARTNAZ' and you'll be fine. My crew is still going, and the usual suspects. Some of us aren't participating in the events anymore, still gonna support the show though.


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

UCE MILWAUKEE WILL BE IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

Strictly Legit will,
Supreme Clientele will,
Infamous will, 
I think Street Sweepaz will,

bunch of MN clubs


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

Yeah Mike, before you know it, this guy will be talking about fucking Dale in the ass too!

Well someone had to take your position. :biggrin:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Mar 5 2006, 09:46 AM~4979844
> *Easy now, I know your just joking, but show some respect hey? Accept the fact the guy loves his cutty, and support him some, I think he's heard enough shit from all of us over the years.......
> *


Its just a little fun among club members.
Thanks for your concern though.
He loves his cutlass soooo much hes bee trying to sell it for 2 years. :0


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@Mar 6 2006, 08:11 PM~4990193
> *Its just a little fun among club members.
> Thanks for your concern though.
> He loves his cutlass soooo much hes bee trying to sell it for 2 years. :0
> *


nah, hes been trying to sell it for longer than that!


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

Hay John. First I want to say the 64 looks real good from the picks.
Next , Lets watch what we post of the internet some people might take it the WRONG WAY, SOME STUFF SHOULD REMAIN BETWEEN US AND NOT HERE!
Dale should know its just some messing around, I have alot of respect for him 
for the things he has went threw before the club!!!!!! And Mike, his cutty IS one of the cleanest around, but you know what is better.... HE built it with his father and thats should mean more than any thing else!!!! I do fuck with him... mabe to much some times but he knows Im there if he EVER has a problem. Ya I fucked with him about him hopping, but how many mutha fukers do you know would get out there and TRY when you got some heavy hitters watching you like at the M/I picnic, so he knows he gets respect for that because everyone has to start somewere! 
Don't get the wrong idea and think im just bitchn lets ALL just watch 
what is posted and keep club stuff old and new IN HOUSE and not on the web for
people that don't know, to take out of context!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Mar 8 2006, 12:02 AM~4998992
> *Hay John. First I want to say the 64 looks real good from the picks.
> Next , Lets watch what we post of the internet some people might take it the WRONG WAY, SOME STUFF SHOULD REMAIN BETWEEN US AND NOT HERE!
> Dale  should know its just some messing around, I have alot of respect for him
> ...


Your right, thats why I didn't respond to that other comment. I'm still a little disgruntled about the whole situation, and "hinting" towards shit here isnt going to help anybody out. You satyed cool through all of this, and I have much respect for you for that. I'll leave this topic alone, and keep it open for the lowriders who plan on going to this show. Later.......


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StrictlyLegitCC_@Mar 6 2006, 02:48 PM~4987643
> *because alot of people were let down.  2 years ago was bad ass.  I think last year still had the most people (attendance) and show cars.  But not much of a low low show, dominated primarily by puddleskippers.
> 
> Go with an open mind...and a couple DRANKIN' PARTNAZ' and you'll be fine.  My crew is still going, and the usual suspects.  Some of us aren't participating in the events anymore, still gonna support the show though.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Mar 8 2006, 10:25 AM~5001112
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@Mar 7 2006, 11:02 PM~4998992
> *Hay John. First I want to say the 64 looks real good from the picks.
> Next , Lets watch what we post of the internet some people might take it the WRONG WAY, SOME STUFF SHOULD REMAIN BETWEEN US AND NOT HERE!
> Dale  should know its just some messing around, I have alot of respect for him
> ...


well said tony.


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by StrictlyLegitCC_@Mar 8 2006, 03:38 PM~5003323
> *:biggrin:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

wow i got dragged into a topic i didn't even know about. I love my cutty but would really love a 62 impala.


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

thats the red one right? if so that things clean :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

HAS ANYONE CALLED FOR HOTELS YET? I JUST CALLED SETTLE INN OFF THE FLYER AND THEY ARE CHARGING $88 A ROOM AND THE NUMBER FOR BUDGETEL IS TO VERLO MATTRESS SO I CALLED PARKWAY INN AND THEY HAVE PLENTY OF ROOMS WITH 2 BEDS FOR $45 A ROOM. JUST WANT TO KNOW WHERE EVERYONES GOING TO BE STAYING :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Ill be staying with the guys from HIGH VOLTAGE CC, anyone who goes lets all stay at the same hotel, thatd be one big ass party you think????


----------



## SOMOSUNOLINCOLN (Feb 25, 2005)

I SECOND THAT, BUT WERE IS EVERYONE STAYING


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

james, I was watching the 04 DVD, why were you following the Ying Yang twins around?

Did you think they were gonna get lost?


:rofl:

J/K man


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Mar 13 2006, 10:28 AM~5038731
> *HAS ANYONE CALLED FOR HOTELS YET? I JUST CALLED SETTLE INN OFF THE FLYER AND THEY ARE CHARGING $88 A ROOM AND THE NUMBER FOR BUDGETEL IS TO VERLO MATTRESS SO I CALLED PARKWAY INN AND THEY HAVE PLENTY OF ROOMS WITH 2 BEDS FOR $45 A ROOM. JUST WANT TO KNOW WHERE EVERYONES GOING TO BE STAYING :thumbsup:
> *


The #for the bugetell is 920-734-6070 it was a typo on the flyer sorry bout that there ask for the dropfest roomblocks when you call there .  It will probably be your best bet .


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOMOSUNOLINCOLN_@Mar 13 2006, 09:41 PM~5042720
> *I SECOND THAT, BUT WERE IS EVERYONE STAYING
> *



I third that holla at us soon so we know THIS YEAR THE PARTY GOT TO BE OFF THE HOOK :barf:


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> The #for the bugetell is 920-734-6070 it was a typo on the flyer sorry bout that there ask for the dropfest roomblocks when you call there .
> 
> Hay james its Tony from the miltown, would it be possible to send me some
> those pics of juans 61 hopping last year. I tryed to drag some off of your
> ...


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

TTT

Were all set up at the holiday inn all ready


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

were staying at the country inn :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Mar 17 2006, 06:56 PM~5070274
> *were staying at the country inn :biggrin:
> *



ya were all staying at the country inn,the # is 920-830-3240


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Mar 17 2006, 06:22 PM~5070431
> *ya were all staying at the country inn,the # is 920-830-3240
> *



24 hour pool and such YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 100%STREET (Sep 29, 2003)

F.Y.I.
Some of the hotels are no good If you like to party late. They boot your ass for being loud and call the cops for smoking. 

I'll never do that again....

I must say I do like that the hop is on saturday now.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

we never had a problem at the park way inn habid let us and whole parking lot of people party all night long so thats were somos uno is going to stay and rooms face parking lot and theres also a mexican store right across the street for sunday morning fresh carnitas


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

the other hotels are way to picky


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

yeah thats why we were going back to the holiday inn, they were cool as hell last year, we had big partys down in the pool aera and they told us just as long as we clean up after our selves


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

as long as I don't pass out before the pool party


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

yeah the country inn is same way,they must know all us clubs that come down to dropfest are here to cut loose


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by StrictlyLegitCC_@Mar 18 2006, 05:07 PM~5075966
> *as long as I don't pass out before the pool party
> *


Thats not happening this year


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-Dubb2_@Mar 19 2006, 09:11 AM~5079380
> *Thats not happening this year
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOU NOT PASS OUT???


----------



## J-Dubb2 (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Mar 19 2006, 10:15 AM~5079393
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> YOU NOT PASS OUT???
> *


not me homie


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by J-Dubb2_@Mar 19 2006, 10:18 AM~5079402
> *not me homie
> *



ME!!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## xSSive (Apr 26, 2004)

waaahoooo


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

cant wait it is getting closer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ttt, let all go :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Mar 28 2006, 11:10 AM~5132214
> * TTT
> *


hey james im gonna need those rear trim pieces give me a good deal on them though.......$40.00 .....what do you think.......thats a good deal......let me know


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Mar 28 2006, 09:32 AM~5134544
> *hey james im gonna need those rear trim pieces give me a good deal on them though.......$40.00 .....what do you think.......thats a good deal......let me know
> *



call him,lol :biggrin:


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

dont forget the garbage bags :worship:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by onephat70_@Mar 31 2006, 06:11 PM~5158757
> *dont forget the garbage bags :worship:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

he is hard to get a hold of sometimes............. :biggrin: he acts like he is busy or somthing..........


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Mar 30 2006, 01:14 AM~5142661
> *ttt
> *


whats up eric........... :wave:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 1 2006, 09:50 AM~5161103
> *whats up eric........... :wave:
> *


not much...not sure if I'm gonna make Dropfest this year...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 1 2006, 08:27 AM~5161169
> *not much...not sure if I'm gonna make Dropfest this year...
> *



get a car and get there :biggrin:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Mar 19 2006, 10:20 AM~5079224
> *yeah the country inn is same way,they must know all us clubs that come down to dropfest are here to cut loose
> *


i say we drop the front desk worker a 50 to not call on shit the whole night, it'll be worth it... :biggrin: all the noise you want


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Apr 1 2006, 09:48 PM~5163280
> *get a car and get there :biggrin:
> *


who said anything about a car


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Apr 2 2006, 10:25 AM~5163635
> *i say we drop the front desk worker a 50 to not call on shit the whole night, it'll be worth it... :biggrin:  all the noise you want
> *


i got 5 on it.........


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

bump


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Whats up TTT


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 3 2006, 02:09 PM~5169258
> *Whats up  TTT
> *


im gonna call you..........


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> > The #for the bugetell is 920-734-6070 it was a typo on the flyer sorry bout that there ask for the dropfest roomblocks when you call there .
> >
> > Hay james its Tony from the miltown, would it be possible to send me some
> > those pics of juans 61 hopping last year. I tryed to drag some off of your
> ...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 4 2006, 02:29 AM~5171611
> *Hey Tony go back to the DropFest site under the 2005 pics when the pics pop up go to index page 86 and 87 there are a bunch of pics of Juans 61 and you can enlarge all of them any questions hit me back . Sweet
> *


it wont let me view..........


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 3 2006, 04:59 PM~5172451
> *it wont let me view..........
> *


I was just on the site and the pics work . Yestereday the site was down for awhile because of the server . Try it again and let me know .


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

still dont work james............also whats up with those trim pieces........can i get those off that car............ :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 5 2006, 05:53 PM~5186366
> *still dont work james............also whats up with those trim pieces........can i get those off that car............ :biggrin:
> *


I just tried it and they pulled right up :uh: ,on the parts get ahold of me I'll hook you up


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

do you just hit it on the home page thats what i try...........


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

pics work for me...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 3 2006, 03:29 PM~5171611
> *Hey Tony go back to the DropFest site under the 2005 pics when the pics pop up go to index page 86 and 87 there are a bunch of pics of Juans 61 and you can enlarge all of them any questions hit me back . Sweet
> *


 :wave: WAD UP .....MR JAMES SWEET :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 6 2006, 02:53 PM~5188817
> *I just tried it and they pulled right up  :uh: ,on the parts get ahold of me I'll hook you up
> *


cool ill give you a call.........


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Whats up James ???? I gotta say that you & Your dad are great people & I hope Dropfest goes real well this summer for you guys,.......... IM not sure if i will make it out there this year or not... Its not that i dont want to support you guys - its just that i feel things need to change around here ...................... WE HAVE NOTHING 


Not 1 real dedicated show here for us to start gaining attention....... IDK what it is but,,,,,,, We need to get our shit together...........!!!!!!!!!!! 

Now that alot of annoying distractions are behind me - Hopefully we can start something with the help of others, that grabs your turnouts attention / like our attention has been with you guys................. It kinda feeds eachothers needs so to speak.................



Please let your dad know that his help was top notch & it will never be forgotten.................. & tell him Thank you for me will ya???? Thanks, BOB_T


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 8 2006, 05:18 AM~5201329
> *Whats up James ???? I gotta say that you & Your dad are great people & I hope Dropfest goes real well this summer for you guys,.......... IM not sure if i will make it out there this year or not... Its not that i dont want to support you guys - its just that i feel things need to change around here ...................... WE HAVE NOTHING
> Not 1 real dedicated show here for us to start gaining attention....... IDK what it is but,,,,,,, We need to get our shit together...........!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey Bob , I'll let my Dad know you going to the Cinco show out there ? look for me and my cousin in a white single pump cutty buildin it right now .Hopefully you can make it this year to DropFest ,either way though we'll seee you at cinco . Sweet


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Apr 6 2006, 03:49 PM~5191828
> *:wave: WAD UP .....MR JAMES SWEET :biggrin:
> *


What up Mister Tucker how you been ? I tried to call you but sumthin is up with your number give me a call or e-mail me [email protected] if I don't hear from you i'll see you in the pit at indy lowrider . :biggrin: Sweet


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 10 2006, 02:37 AM~5211952
> *Hey Bob , I'll let my Dad know you going to the Cinco show out there ? look for me and my cousin in a white single pump cutty buildin it right now .Hopefully you can make it this year to DropFest ,either way though we'll seee you at cinco . Sweet
> *



We are gearing up to be there with a few cars - JUSt not entering anything in the show itself - not even the hop ( Our hopper truck will come out again on the 4th of july i believe )............ 

We have a cruise lined up after cinco that ends at the como zoo with a bon fire .............. Were trying to focus on getting the majority of us together with rides this time,........... I have local plans for shows up here too that we need to attend as well...... 

* I will most likely be in attendance at Dropfest but, I dont think i will be hopping by then........... We are cramming as we speak to even get our cars out of storage in time to lift & get on some wheels..............


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 10 2006, 04:37 AM~5211952
> *Hey Bob , I'll let my Dad know you going to the Cinco show out there ? look for me and my cousin in a white single pump cutty buildin it right now .Hopefully you can make it this year to DropFest ,either way though we'll seee you at cinco . Sweet
> *


you are coming here for Cinco? (St. Paul)


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 10 2006, 04:27 PM~5215280
> *you are coming here for Cinco? (St. Paul)
> *


unless sumthin major happens we will be there 90% sure we are going for the weekend .


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 11 2006, 12:46 AM~5217436
> *unless sumthin major happens we will be there 90% sure we are going for the weekend .
> *


  

see you there


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 10 2006, 10:46 PM~5217436
> *unless sumthin major happens we will be there 90% sure we are going for the weekend .
> *


Maybe I'll see you as well.....
I will not be going to dropfest this year, cause We are moving to Vegas...
Maybe the following year.....

Thanks for everything James....


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

I have some loot for you james!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :biggrin:  , as for cinco come the day early so we can go to the cube concert :biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

ttt


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 15 2006, 01:09 PM~5248427
> *:biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *



TTT


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

james ,be cool if you got a tug a war rope for clubs to go up against eachother with :biggrin: be alot of fun!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

cant wait for this show


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

anyone else going to this show??????


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

I'm skipping this year...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 24 2006, 07:02 AM~5302188
> *I'm skipping this year...
> *



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO what are we all going to do now


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 24 2006, 09:02 AM~5302188
> *I'm skipping this year...
> *



Why?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

WHAT IT DO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## fireballflake (Apr 24, 2006)

my bicycle just needs a wax. high voltage bike club


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Apr 24 2006, 08:37 PM~5305893
> *Why?
> *


mostly because I really didn't have a good time last year. My hope is that by skipping a year, I will miss going, and be excited for next year!!!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

now that is a ncie bike right thurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, and eric you did not have a car there last year that is why you did not have as much fun, same here but this year my car will be there so it will be better than last


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 26 2006, 09:08 AM~5316042
> *mostly because I really didn't have a good time last year.  My hope is that by skipping a year, I will miss going, and be excited for next year!!!
> *


oh. thats cool. i always get like that too, im going im not going, ok im going no no im not now...yeah ill go...fuck who knows..


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Apr 26 2006, 06:10 PM~5319434
> *oh. thats cool. i always get like that too, im going im not going, ok im going no no im not now...yeah ill go...fuck who knows..
> *


I remember you doing that..

:rofl:

I'm seriously taking this year off though, so make sure to have a good time, so that I'll be pissed I didn't go :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 27 2006, 10:12 AM~5324941
> *I remember you doing that..
> 
> :rofl:
> ...



supposed to be more and more lolos going to this show this year


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Apr 27 2006, 11:12 PM~5324941
> *I remember you doing that..
> 
> :rofl:
> ...


ill drink a beer for you :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

where's everyone staying? I still need to book a room.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Apr 28 2006, 07:06 AM~5328405
> *where's everyone staying?  I still need to book a room.
> *


where staying country inn............ :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Apr 27 2006, 06:06 PM~5328405
> *where's everyone staying?  I still need to book a room.
> *


what up dale this is mario were staying at parkway inn and suites we have twelve rooms reserved so far come and party :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Apr 28 2006, 03:05 AM~5330630
> *where staying country inn............ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 28 2006, 08:54 AM~5331194
> *what up dale this is mario were staying at parkway inn and suites we have twelve rooms reserved so far come and party :biggrin:
> *


is that where you guys stayed last year?


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

no its the one from the year before were we partied the whole parking lot the owners are real cool


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

are you ready sweet i am ready to leave tomorrow i can wait for the "WHITE GIRLS" :tongue: :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

this year is going to be one big party!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Apr 30 2006, 11:12 AM~5343005
> *are you ready sweet i am ready to leave tomorrow i can wait for the "WHITE GIRLS" :tongue:  :tongue:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm gettin ready can't wait for the Girls Chicana, Asian, White , Black , Don't matter homie I'm divorced . :worship:  :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

we have a couple of secrets were breaking out this year @ the hop :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 1 2006, 11:58 AM~5349774
> *we have a couple of secrets were breaking out this year @ the hop :0
> *



prepare to be served!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, LOL fun and games


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 1 2006, 01:03 PM~5349805
> *prepare to be served!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, LOL fun and games
> *



hmmmmm we will see :0


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 1 2006, 12:18 PM~5349895
> *hmmmmm we will see :0
> *



yes we shall you better have added weight in your trunk, LOL I have pure hydro power, Ill be screaming SINGLE GATE on your ass, LOL

THIS IS WHAT SHOWTIME IS ABOUT, FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Apr 30 2006, 10:01 PM~5346769
> *I'm gettin ready can't wait for the Girls Chicana, Asian, White , Black , Don't matter homie I'm divorced .  :worship:   :biggrin:
> *


hey sweet if it ain't white it ain't right :biggrin: :biggrin: just playin like um all


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

i was reading some of the old post from the begining are alot of people still thinking of not going to drop fest because i was trying to think of one show in wisconsin that is bigger and better than sweets show (dropfest) and i just couldn't think one "BECAUSE THERE ISN'T"so stop crying over ten dollar trophy and old red neck judges(no offense sweet)and LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE the only way i won't go to drop fest is if 5 0 is harassing us but other then that if its just somo uno and sweet customs there fuck it more white bitches for us oh and maybe a couple chicanitas for sweet


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 2 2006, 10:10 AM~5353768
> *i was reading some of the old post from the begining are alot of people still thinking of not going to drop fest because i was trying to think of one show in wisconsin that is bigger and better than sweets show (dropfest) and i just couldn't think one "BECAUSE THERE ISN'T"so stop crying over ten dollar trophy and old red neck judges(no offense sweet)and LETS GET READY TO RUMBLE  the only way i won't go to drop fest is if 5 0 is harassing us but other then that if its just somo uno and sweet customs there fuck it more white bitches for us oh and maybe a couple chicanitas for sweet
> *


lol.....high voltage is still going......... :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 1 2006, 04:22 PM~5351197
> *yes we shall you better have added weight in your trunk, LOL I have pure hydro power, Ill be screaming SINGLE GATE on your ass, LOL
> 
> THIS IS WHAT SHOWTIME IS ABOUT, FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




yeah uh huh,no wieight here,ill drill holes in the rack just for you anthony  what it do?what it do!


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

1 month to go TTT  get ready to party


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

damn i wish my ole lady had some big boobs so she could smuggle in some tequila :rofl:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 2 2006, 10:10 PM~5360640
> *damn i wish my ole lady had some big boobs so she could smuggle in some tequila :rofl:
> *


last year we smuggled in 4 cases of beer, and a bottle of vodka inside my sub box!!! :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 3 2006, 10:05 AM~5362226
> *last year we smuggled in 4 cases of beer, and a bottle of vodka inside my sub box!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :around:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@May 3 2006, 10:05 AM~5362226
> *last year we smuggled in 4 cases of beer, and a bottle of vodka inside my sub box!!! :biggrin:
> *


We ain't lookin that hard  Mostly worried bout the glass . It's the tracks rule on the carry in's know what I mean


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

DMAN WHATS UP WITH THE TUG A ROPE :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 3 2006, 11:10 PM~5366714
> *DMAN WHATS UP WITH THE TUG A ROPE  :biggrin:
> *


i'll talk to my Terry my stage manager and see whats up with the schedule for the stage if we do it it will be in front of the stage more than likely let you know next week at the latest . you going to st.paul this weeekend ?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@May 3 2006, 11:21 PM~5366771
> *i'll talk to my Terry my stage manager and see whats up with the schedule for the stage if we do it it will be in front of the stage more than likely let you know next week at the latest . you going to st.paul this weeekend ?
> *



I TRIED FOR ST PAUL JAMES,MY CAR NEEDS WETSANDING AND BUFFING.. SO IM NOT MAKING IT THIS YEAR.,YOUR BOY BRINGING THAT SINGLE PUMP OUT THERE?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

see you tomorrow james, na mean, hppefully my sponsor makes that check out so I can bring it to you :biggrin:  

SEE YOU TOMORROW, if you read this hit me up when you get into town


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

I know everyone remembers this


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@May 6 2006, 10:12 AM~5380549
> *I know everyone remembers this
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin gay, we got hot as fuck weather, into rain and t-storms the rest of the day. PERFECT! :angry:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

lets hope the weather is better this year :thumbsup:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@May 7 2006, 11:56 AM~5385340
> *lets hope the weather is better this year :thumbsup:
> *



for sure, for sure and no TORNADOS about 25 miles west of us this year also :uh:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 7 2006, 01:18 PM~5385419
> *for sure, for sure and no TORNADOS about 25 miles west of us this year also :uh:
> *


for sure but either way we are gonna party


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@May 8 2006, 12:56 AM~5385340
> *lets hope the weather is better this year :thumbsup:
> *


you going to go now..................


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

lets see some pics of the lincoln whose painting for you and interior


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@May 3 2006, 10:08 PM~5366704
> *We ain't lookin that hard   Mostly worried bout the glass . It's the tracks rule on the carry in's know what I mean
> *


can you guys just specify that only cans can come in this year?? I know that was every ones beef last year, the crazy ass prices of beer there!


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@May 7 2006, 01:56 PM~5385340
> *lets hope the weather is better this year :thumbsup:
> *


you comming now??? what the deuce


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@May 8 2006, 06:15 PM~5392412
> *you comming now??? what the deuce
> *


nah, its tough to come with no car....I'm gonna set my hopes for next year. Sorry I'll miss it though. Its become a lot of fun to get out to that part of Wisconsin. I feel like I know the roads over there now :thumbsup:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@May 8 2006, 08:08 PM~5393164
> *nah, its tough to come with no car....I'm gonna set my hopes for next year.  Sorry I'll miss it though.  Its become a lot of fun to get out to that part of Wisconsin.  I feel like I know the roads over there now :thumbsup:
> *


well sorry to hear that, and i can relate last year i wasnt going to go if my car wasnt ready and now this year the same...we'll see...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 8 2006, 08:06 PM~5389413
> *lets see some pics of the lincoln whose painting for you and interior
> *


thats really the only pic i have right now............


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@May 8 2006, 08:25 PM~5393282
> *well sorry to hear that, and i can relate last year i wasnt going to go if my car wasnt ready and now this year the same...we'll see...
> *


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

pre-registration closes on the 21st of may save $10 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Problem Child (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@May 10 2006, 01:05 AM~5401070
> * TTT
> *


Hey if I preregister, am I gonna get sent the wrist bands or am I gonna be on a list at the gate


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Problem Child_@May 10 2006, 08:43 AM~5401763
> *Hey if I preregister, am I gonna get sent the wrist bands or am I gonna be on a list at the gate
> *


You will be on a list at the pre-registration gate . pre-registration is cheaper plus you get into the show alot faster you go in thru a seperate gate and get to go to the front of normal :biggrin: regisistration line.


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

james get ahld of me man I want to pick my car up by the 17th man, I have that check and the balance in hand LMK asap Ive been calling you :uh:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 12 2006, 10:34 PM~5419171
> *james get ahld of me man I want to pick my car up by the 17th man, I have that check and the balance in hand LMK asap Ive been calling you :uh:
> *


looks like you wont be making it to dropfest :uh:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 14 2006, 11:19 AM~5426460
> *looks like you wont be making it to dropfest :uh:
> *


does that suprise you?


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

sweet so were are the parties going to be at we might be leaving on friday


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 14 2006, 09:33 PM~5429853
> *sweet so were are the parties going to be at we might be leaving on friday
> *



que-vo somosuno,we will be in appleton on friday  

pasa las cervesa :biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@May 14 2006, 10:54 AM~5426841
> *does that suprise you?
> *



shut up man what talk shit????


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@May 14 2006, 11:54 AM~5426841
> *does that suprise you?
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

ttt.......... :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 16 2006, 04:30 AM~5436603
> *ttt.......... :biggrin:
> *



i second that ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 14 2006, 09:33 PM~5429853
> *sweet so were are the parties going to be at we might be leaving on friday
> *


we will be partying at the show grounds you guys know you are more than welcome . By the way you guys still havin the picnic or just doing the mexican fiesta ? LMK


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@May 18 2006, 01:12 PM~5449264
> *we will be partying at the show grounds you  guys know you are more than welcome . By the way you guys still havin the picnic or just doing the mexican fiesta ? LMK
> *


we will be at the grounds friday night to drop off the cars and kick it with you james.......... :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> we will be partying at the show grounds you guys know you are more than welcome . By the way you guys still havin the picnic or just doing the mexican fiesta ? LMK
> [/we want to go up on friday but we just don't want to sit around we want to party call me 4146870375 mario let me know oh my phone will be back on in a couple of days i broke it


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

it's getting close, i'll be there but my car won't. But I think some people will be in for a surprize when you see me and others roll up.


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 18 2006, 05:00 PM~5453633
> *it's getting close, i'll be there but my car won't.  But I think some people will be in for a surprize when you see me and others roll up.
> *


i hope uce will come out and party with us this year our hotel shows get better every year :biggrin: leave the wifeys at home


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

yeah dale, seen your car on ebay, good luck with that.


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROLLN4LIFE_@May 19 2006, 06:47 AM~5456568
> *WHATS THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN ??????? :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Can't wait for the show see and party with every one at night 2weeks


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

YEAH SOMOS UNO IS READY TO PARTY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROLLN4LIFE_@May 19 2006, 08:47 AM~5456568
> *WHATS THAT SUPPOSE TO MEAN ??????? :uh:
> *


you'll see


----------



## ROLLN4LIFE (Sep 2, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 20 2006, 12:34 PM~5463653
> *you'll see
> *


 :0


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 12 2006, 10:34 PM~5419171
> *james get ahld of me man I want to pick my car up by the 17th man, I have that check and the balance in hand LMK asap Ive been calling you :uh:
> *


Can't get your ride done without the parts man are you gonna send them out to me ?


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

not sure what i did sup but i didn't start nothing here why you coming down on me i don't know. I'm cool with all you guys :biggrin:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)




----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@May 21 2006, 03:13 PM~5468165
> *DAMN RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Who got kicked out?? :dunno:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by johnny coconut_@May 21 2006, 06:50 PM~5468933
> *Who got kicked out?? :dunno:
> *


it sounded good at the time


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

:nono:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@May 21 2006, 07:19 PM~5469017
> *dale we never kicked nobody out so stop LYING thay had a chapter it FAILED call me if you or ANYBODY feels diffrent . SO YOU RIDE WITH THE EX . we will serve all of you. UCE.RIDER .MILWAUKEE. :nono:  :twak:
> *


why you coming down on me juan, i didn't start shit here!


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

EVERYBODY JUST DROP THIS SHIT NOW, LETS JUST BE MEN ABOUT THIS SHIT AND MOVE ON. tHIS CAN GET REAL NASTY HERE, AND NOBODY NEEDS IT


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

[
[/quote]


.


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

[


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JFuckinP_@May 21 2006, 07:10 PM~5469248
> *get em juan!!!
> 
> you happy now rolln?
> *


REALITY IS THE SHIT


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

well :uh:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

dam i never heard juan talk so much PREACH ON MY BROTHER and i thought we were ghetto :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

all of use guys need to go to drop fest and have a couple of tequilas and start hugging and make up :biggrin: we all still love the sport no matter whose plaque your flying


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

anybody going to dropfest from chi town im leaving saturday moring


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

we're leaving friday morning bright and early from the twin cities


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by plyrh8r1_@May 22 2006, 01:34 PM~5473935
> *anybody going to dropfest from chi town im leaving saturday moring
> *


Give Memo a call over at Damage I know those Guys are leaving Friday but He probably knows of some people rolin out on Sat.


----------



## plyrh8r1 (Jun 24, 2003)

i will i forgot he does the hop


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

lets get a roll call


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somos uno leaving to night we can't wait to party are you ready for that tequila sweet to bad no taco trucks up there :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

damn and my chrome plater said my parts will reach me friday!



niggaa what :tongue:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 24 2006, 12:09 AM~5484421
> *damn and my chrome plater said my parts will reach me friday!
> niggaa what  :tongue:
> *


hey chris where you boys gonna be partinging at?


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

9 days to go and my car isnt even juiced yet, we will see...


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@May 24 2006, 05:36 PM~5489641
> *hey chris where you boys gonna be partinging at?
> *



i have no idea... where staying @ the country inn and sweets.where you cats staying? and when ? my # is 715-846-3004 call me when you get into town


----------



## Miltown (Jan 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 24 2006, 10:53 PM~5491419
> *i have no idea... where staying @ the country inn and sweets.where you cats staying? and when ? my # is 715-846-3004 call me when you get into town
> *



COUNTRY INN BABY!!!!!! :barf:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@May 25 2006, 11:04 PM~5498403
> *COUNTRY INN BABY!!!!!! :barf:
> *


UCE ON THE LOOSE IN APPLETON!!! AWWW SHIT< SEE YOU THERE>>>>HIGH VOLTAGE REPPIN..


----------



## 64SUP (Jan 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Miltown_@May 25 2006, 10:04 PM~5498403
> *COUNTRY INN BABY!!!!!! :barf:
> *


WHAT UP PLAYER NO GETTING TO TWISTED :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

:0 shit our double pump coming home this weekend single pump will be done tomarrow :0 we gonna lay it down this year!

HIGH VOLTAGE


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

yeah its 8 days away....crunch time this week........


----------



## JFuckinP (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64SUP_@May 25 2006, 09:08 PM~5498425
> *WHAT UP PLAYER  NO GETTING TO TWISTED  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


on what .49 40s and MD 20/20?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@May 25 2006, 11:16 PM~5498749
> *:0 shit our double pump coming home this weekend single pump will be done tomarrow :0  we gonna lay it down this year!
> 
> HIGH VOLTAGE
> *


 :0 GOOD LUCK


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

ya'll better post some pics!


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

shit popped up fast


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lawgirl_@May 26 2006, 08:45 AM~5499899
> *:0 GOOD LUCK
> *



gracias :tongue:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

a couple days left homies...................


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@May 26 2006, 09:07 PM~5499987
> *ya'll better post some pics!
> *


damn homie you gonna be missed at dropfest...i kick it with you every year there............


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

see everyone there im leaving fridal morning early, LOL so ill call everyone when im in town :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

James, still got the no carry in rule this year?


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somos uno will be there friday at about 9:00 pm we will be looking for the party high voltage once again we will be at the park way inn and suites so hook up with us so we can party oh sweet do you want more tequilla or did you have enough in milwaukee that last time we will bring that good shit if you can hang not like MEMO :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 30 2006, 06:19 AM~5518518
> *damn homie you gonna be missed at dropfest...i kick it with you every year there............
> *


for sure man. Next year I'm gonna make plans to come back...but I need you to tell me how much fun you had this year.

Take good pics....maybe you should come up for a show or even just to kick it


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@May 31 2006, 12:56 AM~5520277
> *see everyone there im leaving fridal morning early, LOL so ill call everyone when im in town :biggrin:
> *


is your ride done homey........call when you get to wausau..........


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@May 31 2006, 06:06 AM~5522149
> *somos uno will be there friday at about 9:00 pm we will be looking for the party high voltage once again we will be at the park way inn  and suites so hook up with us so we can party oh sweet do you want more tequilla or did you have enough in milwaukee that last time we will bring that good shit if you can hang not like MEMO :0  :biggrin:
> *


is the parkway by country inn.........i dont remember...........but we will go by there and see if we can find you homeys............. :thumbsup:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_@May 31 2006, 03:58 AM~5524775
> *is the parkway by country inn.........i dont remember...........but we will go by there and see if we can find you homeys............. :thumbsup:
> *



lets tare the roof of this mutha fucka


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

somosuno is ready :thumbsup: to rock out with our cock out :worship:


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

Wow, This thread REALLY changed from the first few pages to now! 

Infamous Will be leaving from Minneapolis at 1:00 sharp Fri.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

s.c /s.l are leaving at 9:00 am friday


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

so wtf is even going down friday? just a cruise???

im just glad electricity isnt as much as gas, cause my charger will be making appleton its whore for electricity this weekend!


----------



## Maldito 64 (Jun 1, 2006)

2 more days


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

a lil setback with the hopper..... snapped the gear on the armature :0 hopefully we can get another one in time  

shit didnt even break the coils in yet! raw power baby


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 1 2006, 01:00 PM~5530885
> *a lil setback with the hopper..... snapped the gear on the armature :0  hopefully we can get another one in time
> 
> shit didnt even break the coils in yet! raw power baby
> *


wtf..........so it needs a new motor...........


----------



## onephat70 (Jan 5, 2005)

alot oil needs to be changed make sur we find some filters


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 1 2006, 12:00 AM~5530885
> *a lil setback with the hopper..... snapped the gear on the armature :0  hopefully we can get another one in time
> 
> shit didnt even break the coils in yet! raw power baby
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

juan are going up to drop fest


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

somos uno is leaving right now se every one up there and drive safe


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

I NEED PICS!!!


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jun 4 2006, 07:53 PM~5551090
> *I NEED PICS!!!
> *


me to


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Good seeing the homie Rob from R&L congrats on your win brotha.........
Nice meeting childforsaken :thumbsup:


High Voltage good group of homies keep up the good work!


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 5 2006, 09:19 AM~5553789
> *Good seeing the homie Rob from R&L congrats on your win brotha.........
> Nice meeting childforsaken :thumbsup:
> High Voltage good group of homies keep up the good work!
> *


so you finally went? on the year I didn't go?

Figures


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jun 5 2006, 08:37 AM~5553845
> *so you finally went?  on the year I didn't go?
> 
> Figures
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
*Sorry homie!*


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Jun 5 2006, 08:44 AM~5553881
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Sorry homie!
> *



what up gotti! really cool to kick it with you and your club this year,im gonna try to make the majestics picnic,if your going ill see ya there,

oh and our club took 11 trophies home :tongue:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 5 2006, 08:49 AM~5553893
> *what up gotti! really cool to kick it with you and your club this year,im gonna try to make the majestics picnic,if your going ill see ya there,
> 
> oh and our club took 11 trophies home  :tongue:
> *


11 trophies :0 wow congrats homie..........


Majestics picnic......:thumbsup: We always go to that :biggrin: 

hope to see you there homie


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 5 2006, 09:49 AM~5553893
> *what up gotti! really cool to kick it with you and your club this year,im gonna try to make the majestics picnic,if your going ill see ya there,
> 
> oh and our club took 11 trophies home  :tongue:
> *


damn, 11 trophies?

so how was the show?


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

HIGH VOLTAGE LAYED IT DOWN.........we took a trophy in every class we register for......... :biggrin:


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

need pics


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

thanks to the homies from somosuno for giving me a jump start at the end of the show........tony juan it was nice seeing you homies.......congrats juan on the double pump win.......the 61 was up there.........


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

congrats to the caprice from uce.........best of show nice ride to........see thru floor boards.............and the 63 from uce best hydraulic set up........... :biggrin:


----------



## MILWAUKEE 61 (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jun 5 2006, 09:18 AM~5554362
> *thanks to the homies from somosuno for giving me a jump start at the end of the show........tony juan it was nice seeing you  homies.......congrats juan on the double pump win.......the 61 was up there.........
> *


thanks good seeing you guys to :thumbsup:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MILWAUKEE 61_@Jun 5 2006, 10:24 PM~5554394
> *thanks good seeing you guys to see you soon :thumbsup:
> *


hell yeah......ill post pics tomarrow...........


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

all my pics, didnt take too many


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 5 2006, 08:00 AM~5553720
> *me to
> *



rob that s-10 was freakin awesome.....its gotta be the wildest dance truck i ever seen.........awesome job @RNL


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I had a great time at the show , be there next year for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jun 6 2006, 12:05 AM~5554966
> *I had a great time at the show , be there next year for sure :thumbsup:
> *


that monte carlo was sick as hell.........nice ride.........


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

sorry juan this is all i got of your ride my batteries died i had to switch em out


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

:0


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jun 5 2006, 09:18 AM~5554362
> *thanks to the homies from somosuno for giving me a jump start at the end of the show........tony juan it was nice seeing you  homies.......congrats juan on the double pump win.......the 61 was up there.........
> *



SEE EVERYONE NEXT YEAR, the elco hopped in the parking lot, damn it broke for the show again  

Ill go next year too :biggrin: 

I left early dehydration I was sick as hell

HV and Uce good people, Pinky held it down, so did the 61 sorry guys I lost my phone, I found it when I returned home, LOL


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

my baby :biggrin:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

last pic for now i have plenty more but need to get to work lol









1st plce 80-89 lowrider all


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 5 2006, 12:34 PM~5555411
> *last pic for now i have plenty more but need to get to work lol
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Homie!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

I was glad to have met some of the guy's from high voltage. Nice rides fella's


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

had a good time at the show, had even more fun sunday morn rebuilding johns carb in the hotel parking lot :angry:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Jun 6 2006, 01:59 AM~5555462
> *I was glad to have met some of the guy's from high voltage. Nice rides fella's
> *


thanks homey........nice meeting you to.............


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

cali, hit me up if you guy's need something done bro


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Jun 5 2006, 11:50 AM~5554854
> *rob that s-10 was freakin awesome.....its gotta be the wildest dance truck i ever seen.........awesome job @RNL
> *


Thanks alot homie work in progress. It can do more in the future. Thanks for the support had a great time at the show. see ya next year.


----------



## pumpedupBG (May 14, 2006)

can someone please send me the date and info on this show i live in minnesota but have never been to a show yet thanks


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

anyone else take hop pics??


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Good show, I posted some pics under the MN topic, Ill post some more later, Good seeing you Guys again, cars are looking real nice, keep up the good work


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

it was good show this year some thing could still be better nedds alot more plaining on some thing


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

and good to see you agin miltown and high voltage


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2004)

I have some great videos from the hop. I will post up the links to them tomorrow. The show was awesome!


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 5 2006, 06:53 PM~5557279
> *Thanks alot homie work in progress.  It can do more in the future. Thanks for the support had a great time at the show. see ya next year.
> *





maybe next year you will have more competition......unless u like kickin your own ass.....lol...jk....id ask ya what the future plans are for that truck but im sure youll be in lowrider magazine plenty more times...............awesome job again


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

armondo's regal,pearlized candy patterns and 13 inch zeniths,new guts and it will be on the hit list next year...

it took 2nd in the 3 wheel contest


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

charlie's single pump,blew pump seal, at least we made it to the sticks


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

johns 79 lincoln (high voltage c.c.) 3rd place 70-79 lowrider all


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

a pic of i dont know what my son took it when he was on my shoulders watching the bikini contest


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

sara our lady rider in our club took home 1st place in the 3 wheel


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

armondo bringing home 2nd place in the 3 wheel contest (high voltage c.c.}


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)

good pics childforsaken........more more more.........i must have took a hundred pics with my digital cam.....but my kid must have took out the batteries when we got home and i lost allll my pics..........btw nice car...


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

another shot


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Jun 5 2006, 11:14 PM~5558986
> *good pics childforsaken........more more more.........i must have took a hundred pics with my digital cam.....but my kid must have took out the batteries when we got home and i lost  allll my pics..........btw nice car...
> *



ill keep em coming, and thanks for the compliment!


----------



## sixwheelinmazda (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 5 2006, 11:16 PM~5559006
> *ill keep em coming, and thanks for the compliment!
> *




awesome........................and did u paint your rims .....if soo looks tight


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

love the color of this car!


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

love this color also! very close to my candy! very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

hot chicks with some nerds j/k


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Jun 5 2006, 11:18 PM~5559022
> *awesome........................and did u paint your rims .....if soo looks tight
> *



no i had them custom made from homeboyz


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

hvcc some of us anyway :tongue:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

posted most of my pics in the minnesota topic #3!! :biggrin:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

did you guys ever get the elco in the gas hop? I missed all that stuff when it happened


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

I JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNOW I HEARD FROM A MEMBER IN MY CLUB THAT JAMES SWEAT BROKE OUR MEMBERS CADDY ON PURPOSE IN THE GAS HOP HE WAS OVER HEARD TELLING SOMEONE ON TH TRACK THAT HE KNEW HE WAS GOING TO BREAK IT.......WHEN IT DID BREAK HE NEVER OFFERED TO BUY THE PARTS OR ANYTHING.........MY MEMBERS IS NOT TO MAD ABOUT THE PARTS BUT HIM SAYING HE DID IT ON PURPOSE IS BULLSHIT.........SO AS FAR AS A MEMBER OF HIGH VOLTAGE CAR CLUB I WILL NOT BE ATTENDING THIS SHOW AGAIN.....NETHER WILL MOST OF THE MEMBERS IN OUR CLUB THAT I ALREADY SPOKE WITH........FUCK DROPFEST.....:angry: IT MUST BE NICE TO ENTERTAIN YOUR SHOW AT OUR MEMBERS EXPENSE........


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jun 7 2006, 05:11 AM~5563529
> *did you guys ever get the elco in the gas hop? I missed all that stuff when it happened
> *


NO THE PUMP HEAD SNAPPED AGAIN...........OH WELL WE WILL TAKE DOWN SOUTH NEXT YEAR .....WE CAN USE THE MONEY WE WOULD SPEND AT DROPFEST........SINCE WE AINT GOING ANYMORE......


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

that aint cool


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jun 6 2006, 07:39 PM~5563870
> *I JUST WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNOW I HEARD FROM A MEMBER IN MY CLUB THAT JAMES SWEAT BROKE OUR MEMBERS CADDY ON PURPOSE IN THE GAS HOP HE WAS OVER HEARD TELLING SOMEONE ON TH TRACK THAT HE KNEW HE WAS GOING TO BREAK IT.......WHEN IT DID BREAK HE NEVER OFFERED TO BUY THE PARTS OR ANYTHING.........MY MEMBERS IS NOT TO MAD ABOUT THE PARTS BUT HIM SAYING HE DID IT ON PURPOSE IS BULLSHIT.........SO AS FAR AS A MEMBER OF HIGH VOLTAGE CAR CLUB I WILL NOT BE ATTENDING THIS SHOW AGAIN.....NETHER WILL MOST OF THE MEMBERS IN OUR CLUB THAT I ALREADY SPOKE WITH........FUCK DROPFEST.....:angry: IT MUST BE NICE TO ENTERTAIN YOUR SHOW AT OUR MEMBERS EXPENSE........
> *


you, phone, now


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Send me my parts james, asap I need to get my car done :uh:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

damn, wtf is going on?


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

Thats bull shit


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jun 6 2006, 09:39 PM~5564421
> *damn, wtf is going on?
> *


james gas hopped the green lac at dropfest and flooded it out 3 or 4 times, our guy told him to stop and he wouldnt, and before that james got in each of dudes cars and had to be told to get out cause he wasnt driving them...then he didnt listen on the green one and it broke both ball joints and a tie rod end, then he was overheard saying he tried breaking it by a reliable source....so hes kind of on the shit list for trying to wind up the crowd at the cadillac's expense.....so far thats what i have....


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

kick his ass


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

thats bs what are some other shows that we could go to


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jun 6 2006, 07:46 PM~5564469
> *james gas hopped the green lac at dropfest and flooded it out 3 or 4 times, our guy told him to stop and he wouldnt, and before that james got in each of dudes cars and had to be told to get out cause he wasnt driving them...then he didnt listen on the green one and it broke both ball joints and a tie rod end, then he was overheard saying he tried breaking it by a reliable source....so hes kind of on the shit list for trying to wind up the crowd at the cadillac's expense.....so far thats what i have....
> *


So, how did he end up in the green lac? Why didn't you guys just yank his ass out of there before he drove off?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 6 2006, 10:33 PM~5565030
> *So, how did he end up in the green lac? Why didn't you guys just yank his ass out of there before he drove off?
> *



now if any of you cats met wade,he's the most laid back soft spoken homey you could meet,give you the shirt off his back for the love of this sport,some of us on the other hand like me are hood raised and would have yanked his ass out the lac,i wasnt near wade at the time or i would have stepped in in a heartbeat! i ~NEVER~! have had a problem with anyone nor has this club,we keep are shit straight, im pissed and i dont like to air our bad blood about something online but fuck it now im gonna, i as a lowrider WILL not be attending next year either.
i feel disrespected as a member of this club and as a rider!  :thumbsdown: 

with all the trips you mn guys have made i think its past due that we focus on coming up there to show are support at least ill know its appriciated.

chris. HVCC


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Game-Over_@Jun 7 2006, 09:53 AM~5564764
> *thats bs what are some other shows that we could go to
> *


well since our rides will be done cinco is now going on my list to come there in minnesota...........but chris is right we over due for a show or even a cruise with you guys in your area.............


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 7 2006, 08:49 AM~5564496
> *kick his ass
> *


its not worth all that trouble.........back in the day it would have but now we know what is up..........we just wont go to dropfest...........


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

there is still alot of shows we could save the money and go to ........mexican fiesta.......majestics picnic........or even indy super show...........hell southern showdown........just a few to mention..........


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jun 7 2006, 08:46 AM~5564469
> *james gas hopped the green lac at dropfest and flooded it out 3 or 4 times, our guy told him to stop and he wouldnt, and before that james got in each of dudes cars and had to be told to get out cause he wasnt driving them...then he didnt listen on the green one and it broke both ball joints and a tie rod end, then he was overheard saying he tried breaking it by a reliable source....so hes kind of on the shit list for trying to wind up the crowd at the cadillac's expense.....so far thats what i have....
> *


you took the words right out of my mouth.......thats exactly what happened ill call you today bro...............


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Jun 6 2006, 11:33 PM~5565030
> *So, how did he end up in the green lac? Why didn't you guys just yank his ass out of there before he drove off?
> *


the point is wade shouldnt have had to tell someone else to get out of HIS FUCKING CAR, james let wade build the car, drive it down, of course pay the entry fees and then james had the fun, and then broke it. he must have figured wade owed him that since he took a half dozen trophies from dropfest....

its too bad wade fell victim to his bullshit, not blaming wade at all. he should NOT have BEEN FORCED to tell him to get out...shit even his wife had to do the same thing with the white caddy, he was in that car too for the 3 wheel....wtf, tell him to build his own shit... :angry: 

scroll back to page 1 of this topic, i wanted to boycott this bitch from the get go....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=234997&st=0

Im not gonna go anymore either, even if i dont have the cash for indy or southern, ill make it to that majestics picnic, i heard thats the most fun anyway...kick it with everyone FREE OF CHARGE.... :cheesy:


----------



## BIG LAZY (Nov 7, 2005)

DAMN!! THIS HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE A CHEERLEADER! :0 IF ANYONE EVER SAT IN MY RIDE OR DROVE MY SHIT OR ANYTHING; THERE WOULD BE NO WORDS! THE ONLY SOUNDS YOU WOULD HEAR ARE MY FISTS HITTING HIS FACE. I HAVE NOT BEEN TO DROP FEST FOR ABOUT 3 YEARS NOW & I HEAR FROM RELIABLE PEOPLE THAT THE SHOW SUCKS & GETS SMALLER EVERY YEAR. DOESN'T SOUND LIKE THIS SHOW WILL LAST VERY MUCH LONGER UHH? OHH WELL, CHICAGO HAS A FULL LINE UP OF SHOWS & COOKOUTS FROM NOW UNTILL SEPTEMBER. LOOKS LIKE ILL NEVER BE AT DROP FEST EVER AGAIN! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Jun 7 2006, 04:53 AM~5566032
> *well since our rides will be done cinco is now going on my list to come there in minnesota...........but chris is right we over due for a show or even a cruise with you guys in your area.............
> *


:thumbsup:

get at me any time you need to...


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

i just seen james was in here and was replying and didnt have the balls to post....hmmm


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jun 7 2006, 09:31 AM~5566871
> *i just seen james was in here and was replying and didnt have the balls to post....hmmm
> *



probably trying to figure out what to say.


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

Hey guys First off Thanks for everyone coming to the show . Second was I driving Wades car yes I was , Was I hittin the switch No I wasn't Memo from Damage the guy that built the car was hittin the switch the only reason that I was driving was because I was asked to because sumthing about Wade not knowing exactly how to gas hop . Was the car flooding out yeah it was That aint my fault after the car broke I looked at it and asked if they had the parts or needed anything or help to get it fixed Memo who built the car said he had the parts and don't worry about it that it was takin care of . as far as the 3-wheel Wades girl didn't want to go by herself I said I'd go with her and show her then Wade got back from the 3 in his other car and he jumped in instead all good . I was never out to break or disrespect Wade or his car . As far as having my own ride to hop or put on a show for the crowd did ya all miss seeing what my caprice was doing out there . LIke I said I Didn't mean to disrespect nobody We were all out there havin a good time and if I knew that I was gonna get a bunch of shit when I was asked to do something ,not like I just jumped in not invited ,I never would have done it in the first place . As far as saying that I was intentionally going to break Wade car that did not come out of my mouth I said that I was trying to break my own car to put on a show for the crowd which I did end up doing,on purpose . But as far as trying to break Wades car that was never said and futher more I was not even hitting the switch . So any you guys want to talk about it call me 920-470-9656 Sweet :angry:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jun 7 2006, 09:31 AM~5566871
> *i just seen james was in here and was replying and didnt have the balls to post....hmmm
> *


as you can see I was posting a reply I aint no marathon typist , and second off I aint never disrespected none of you guys and still wont so what the f**k ? get your reliable source source straight


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 6 2006, 08:32 PM~5564371
> *FUCK DROPFEST AND JAMES, YOU DID ME WRONG AND ANOTHER MEMBER FROM ANOTHER CAR CLUB YOU DID HIM WRONG, IM NOT ONE TO GET TOTALLY UPSET BUT MAN THE SHOW GETS WORSE AND WORSE EACH YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I WILL NOT BE ATTENDING NEXT YEAR ALSO
> ...


Anthony you know the story on your car and so do I and I don't think that it is every ones business on lay it low so if you don't want to get punked out in front of every one on this site you should watch what you say .


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jun 7 2006, 11:00 AM~5566984
> *Anthony you know the story on your car and so do I and I don't think that it is every ones business on lay it low so if you don't want to get punked out in front of every one on this site you should watch what you say .
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jun 7 2006, 09:48 AM~5566925
> *as you can see I was posting a reply I aint no marathon typist , and second off I aint never disrespected none of you guys and still wont so what the f**k  ? get your reliable source source straight
> *



it was wades wife sara and his cousin thats heard what you said.
maybe what they heard was being said about you own car :dunno:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jun 7 2006, 10:48 AM~5566925
> *as you can see I was posting a reply I aint no marathon typist , and second off I aint never disrespected none of you guys and still wont so what the f**k  ? get your reliable source source straight
> *


well either way, you flooded out the car 3 or more times and you were worried about Wade not knowing how to gas hop? Would a guy know his own car best, he built the thing. and second you guys hopped the car broke the fucker, Wade specifically said he told you guys to stop or something about fucking his car up...and you didnt, even if that isnt true, thats messed up to break dudes car and bounce...especially since you both are so mechanically inclined...we had to fix that thing and miss the trophy presentation, i had to have on of our members pick my trophy up cause i was laying down by the drag strip with wade and his toolbox. it doesnt matter about disrespecting us or not, you did some shady stuff out there that day. i was not impressed.


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 7 2006, 10:27 AM~5567156
> *it was wades wife sara and his cousin thats heard what you said.
> maybe what they heard was being said about you own car :dunno:
> *


Its all good I just wish you guys would have had the respect to give me a call before bashing me on the forums I know at least a few of you got my # I do bust my ass to put on a great show for everyone . Like I said I wasn't trying to disrespect nobody especially Wade he is a good guy and he has been coming to the show representing since the start I was asked to do what I did ,Like I said no disrepect.


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 7 2006, 11:27 AM~5567156
> *it was wades wife sara and his cousin thats heard what you said.
> maybe what they heard was being said about you own car :dunno:
> *


john said the mc heard him saying it getting out of the green lac, cause she even tried to stop him, you could hear the tie rod slapping the a-arm from the stands....


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jun 7 2006, 10:40 AM~5567249
> *well either way, you flooded out the car 3 or more times and you were worried about Wade not knowing how to gas hop? Would a guy know his own car best, he built the thing. and second you guys hopped the car broke the fucker, Wade specifically said he told you guys to stop or something about fucking his car up...and you didnt, even if that isnt true, thats messed up to break dudes car and bounce...especially since you both are so mechanically inclined...we had to fix that thing and miss the trophy presentation, i had to have on of our members pick my trophy up cause i was laying down by the drag strip with wade and his toolbox. it doesnt matter about disrespecting us or not, you did some shady stuff out there that day. i was not impressed.
> *


Like I said I was asked to drive by Memo the guy that put the juice in the car I thought it was all good . the car did keep flooding out every time you would stp on the gas and start hopping the car would flood out and die . after the car broke memo said he had the parts and dont worry bout it that it was takin care of so I thought that it was all good Like I said If it wasn't all good i'm sorry no disrepect .You guys have been comin to the show for years why would I intentionally disrepect any of you ? I wouldn't


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jun 7 2006, 11:40 AM~5567256
> *Its all good I just wish you guys would have had the respect to give me a call before bashing me on the forums I know at least a few of you got my # I do bust my ass to put on a great show for everyone . Like I said I wasn't trying to disrespect nobody especially Wade he is a good guy and he has been coming to the show representing since the start I was asked to do what I did ,Like I said no disrepect.
> *


Yeah well we heard different about being asked to, Wade says he never asked you, so what goes down from here? didnt you think to ask Wade? idk just seems like he was taken advantage of and thats why im personally pissed.


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

I even mentioned that I had a caddy out at my house if parts were needed


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jun 7 2006, 10:50 AM~5567322
> *Yeah well we heard different about being asked to, Wade says he never asked you, so what goes down from here? didnt you think to ask Wade? idk just seems like he was taken advantage of and thats why im personally pissed.
> *


I figured that memo was hittin the switch and him and Wade knew each other so when memo said Sweet your drivin I figured it was all good . If I knew it wasn't all good I would not have


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jun 7 2006, 11:56 AM~5567363
> *I figured that memo was hittin the switch and him and Wade knew each other so when memo said Sweet your drivin I figured it was all good . If I knew it wasn't all good I would not have
> *


so its all a misunderstanding on our part?


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jun 7 2006, 10:56 AM~5567363
> *I figured that memo was hittin the switch and him and Wade knew each other so when memo said Sweet your drivin I figured it was all good . If I knew it wasn't all good I would not have
> *



james i never had a problem with you,but you have to understand bro if a member of our club feels he been done wrong what are we to do?
as for the show i thought it to be a success


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jun 7 2006, 11:02 AM~5567417
> *so its all a misunderstanding on our part?
> *


I think that it was a misunderstanding all the way around . apology to Wade like I said I thought it was all in the end . like I said no disrespect to nobody.


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Jun 7 2006, 11:02 AM~5567417
> *so its all a misunderstanding on our part?
> *


I think that it was a misunderstanding all the way around . my apologies to Wade I thought it was all good in the end . like I said no disrespect to nobody.


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jun 7 2006, 10:56 AM~5567363
> *I figured that memo was hittin the switch and him and Wade knew each other so when memo said Sweet your drivin I figured it was all good . If I knew it wasn't all good I would not have
> *



well james maybe to memo it was all good,but to the owner of the lac it wasnt...
im just going to drop it,the lacs fixed~>getting an alignment as we speak,and wade said he needs to get familiar with his double pump so he can hit his own switch,he just diodnt have time, he just got it back from the chi when dropfest came around


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by childforsaken_@Jun 7 2006, 11:09 AM~5567449
> *well james maybe to memo it was all good,but to the owner of the lac it wasnt...
> im just going to drop it,the lacs fixed~>getting an alignment as we speak,and wade said he needs to get familiar with his double pump so he can hit his own switch,he just diodnt have time, he just got it back from the chi when dropfest came around
> *


Do me a favor call me and have Wade call me too 920-470-9656


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

as for your show i know you bust your ass to make it happpen alot of work and planning,and sacrificing goes into it, shit i know one of the reasons i pay the "chrome" bill before the "phone bill is to represent my car and my club to the best of my ability mainly at your show every year.


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jun 7 2006, 11:14 AM~5567469
> *Do me a favor have Wade call me 920-470-9656
> *



will do


----------



## 6Deuce (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jun 7 2006, 09:00 AM~5566984
> *Anthony you know the story on your car and so do I and I don't think that it is every ones business on lay it low so if you don't want to get punked out in front of every one on this site you should watch what you say .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Come on.......Punk him James!!!! 
Everyone else does on here!!!!


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Jun 7 2006, 12:43 PM~5567591
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Come on.......Punk him James!!!!
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

SORRY I MISSED THE SHOW THIS YEAR ....WORKED MY FRIEND .... HEAR RNL DID THE DAM THING. HOPE 2 B THERE NEXT YEAR............. :thumbsup:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

Damn, i hope this gets squashed soon, it was a good show for us in general and i offered to help wade in any way already right after it happened................... :dunno:


----------



## Game-Over (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuce_@Jun 7 2006, 11:43 AM~5567591
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Come on.......Punk him James!!!!
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

imma just drop it, its back and forth with different stuff, doesnt matter anyway whats done is done...


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

just send me my parts james


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 7 2006, 06:31 PM~5569789
> *just send me my parts james
> *


Dont worry Anthony your parts will be on the way real soon . Don't sweat it , and remember what I said in the previous post bout this .


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

alright now, anyone get any good pics of the hop???


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jun 7 2006, 09:13 PM~5570681
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> alright now, anyone get any good pics of the hop???
> *


There will be a bunch of them coming soon to the DropFest site www.dropfest.com


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

james just to let you know wade tried to call you today and no answer, ill try to give you a call tomarrow sometime.


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

im gonna end this i was just backing a club member.........if was anyone else's member they would feel the same way...........james you know as well as i we have been good friends for along time since the first time i went to dropfest i dont not want that to end i was just dissapointed in what happened.......and when i felt a club member was upset with somthing im going to adress it.......if i came of like a hard ass i was cause he was upset...........but i think that we can get this matter taken care of.........you have always been cool with me and vice versa.......if evryone is cool about it i will be to...........


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

i think if you are in the hop or anything hit your own switch not memo not sweet not anyone else equals no problems and loss of friends


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

And these are the days of our lives. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jun 7 2006, 10:27 PM~5570808
> *There will be a bunch of them coming soon to the DropFest site www.dropfest.com
> *


you mean before dropfest 2007 :dunno:

j/k man, I think you had them up within a few months last year


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 8 2006, 11:14 AM~5573770
> *And these are the days of our lives. :biggrin: j/k
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

is there gonna be a show next year? i heard rumors that this was the last year


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stillchippin_@Jun 8 2006, 06:47 PM~5576404
> *is there gonna be a show next year?  i heard rumors that this was the last year
> *


There will defianately be a show next year same place and next years dates are june 2nd and 3rd 2007  within the next month the entertainment acts will also be listed on www.dropfest.com any input on who you guys would like to see ? LMK


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridercaprice_@Jun 8 2006, 07:01 PM~5576521
> *There will defianately be a show next year same place and next years dates are june 2nd and 3rd 2007   within the next month the entertainment acts will also be listed on www.dropfest.com any input on who you guys would like to see ? LMK
> *


RNL Customs :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridercaprice (Feb 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jun 8 2006, 07:16 PM~5576614
> *RNL Customs :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Rob Thanks for comin out !!!!!! Great show from You , Matt , and everyone else Like I said Thanks again . We'll see ya at some shows this summer :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

My pleasure we will see ya next year.Had a great time.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

Yeah ok James kool, Ill need them by next week if possible before Thursday, if not Ill be in town to just pick them up, if you could meet me by chippewa falls or wausau thatd be great, and also anything left and dont say your going to punk me it, that wont happen, im just telling you that as a friend


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

If there is no camping next year, There is now way this show will last. Well, At least I know we will no longer attend.


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

shut up fool


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Eric_@Jun 9 2006, 09:41 PM~5583015
> *shut up fool
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## larides (Jun 22, 2004)

dropfest just fell off the map...when money fills ones eyes, others can eventially see it too. The show is rotting from the inside out.


----------



## somos1reyes (Oct 20, 2002)

fuck everyone who keeps talking shit about the show unless your inviting to a bigger and better show if not just don't go keep going to them little mcdonalds shows and money ain't sweets problem it the typical haters from the midwest fuckn bitches :guns:


----------



## Eric (Jun 21, 2004)

Personally, I'm looking forward to coming next year, since I missed this years show. 

Car or no car!


----------



## chevy9585 (May 1, 2002)

well im glad that shit got take care of but still not sure if i will be back next year . i ve benn going cents it was in dale and every year it does seam to drop off some so we will see


----------



## stillchippin (Jul 20, 2002)

hey james i pm'd you whats up? need that info on the trophy! :angry:


----------

